# Bloke pinched my photos on eBay... That'll learn him...



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Went on eBay today to find a bloke had nicked my images to use in his listing for the coloured fuel flap bolts. He was linking directly to my photobucket from his listing :lol:

I messaged him and asked him to remove them and he sent a moany message back saying I stole his idea for them in the first place, blah blah blah. So I told him to keep them...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Mk1-Fuel-Filler-Bolt-Conversion-/281089128454

That'll teach him :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

dont get it pics look fine


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Give it a refresh. I just sent it to my mate and he could only see 2 of the altered images too, not sure why. Maybe photobucket takes a while to save the amendments.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Very clever Brendan... Nice boobs btw 

Edit: Just seen his other items!! Soil the bed!! £65 for allen head engine bolt replacements :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Still laughing :lol: :evil: Serves him right!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

all i can see is the fuel filler cap and some bolts. oh hang on its changed to whole page of tt parts


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a couple of photo agencies abroad shamelessly linking to some of my wildlife pics and trying to sell 'em. I got in touch with them and was ignored so I swapped the images for some of the most lurid porno shots I could find on the net. :lol: They got the message!


----------



## duncyno1 (Apr 3, 2013)

This just made my day! :lol: I wonder how long it will be before they notice..


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think he will until someone tells him! If you've viewed the page before (which he obviously has), the cache holds the orginal images for ages. Unless you refresh it a million times, the new images don't load!

In theory he can't say a word to me because he shouldn't be using my images! If I choose to draw boobies on my pics, that's up to me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

This is awesome :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha good one !


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm same. Can only see why was originally there.

What did you change it to?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh wait lol. Classic!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol very good :lol:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

haha quality :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good one brendan, like it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one Brendan. I've had people nick my images before too, but that is a brilliant solution which I shall adopt myself next time. :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Superb!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Haha! That's hilarious!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done :lol: :lol:


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Great. 

To stop it happening again watermark your images with your ebay user id.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> all i can see is the fuel filler cap and some bolts. oh hang on its changed to whole page of tt parts


me too, done Ctrl+F5 several times too


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ChrisF said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > all i can see is the fuel filler cap and some bolts. oh hang on its changed to whole page of tt parts
> ...


Scroll down the listing...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice one :lol:


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

He has removed the images, he edited the listing just after midday.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha very funny!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh well, it was fun whilst it lasted. For those who missed it, these were the images that showed on his listing...


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

He has added new images, not his own though. All hotlinked from the TTShop website. :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Boring!

He's changed the pics. Perhaps someone should:- "Ask A Question" 
Like are you still selling the fuel caps with the boobs on them! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Some years back someone did the same to one (still active) guy on here, so he replaced the photo with this:










However a major TT supplier/tuner was also using the picture link with this person's permission and it caused some commercial embarrassment....


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Brilliant! Well done!


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

I may message him and ask if he sold out of the boobies bolts :lol: :lol:


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

OOOPS


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Haaaa! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope someone has contacted the TT Shop to let them know their images are being used now. They may want to change them to boob-bolts too.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Lol classic! Nice one Brendan!


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Quality Brendan... Would have loved to see the guys face when he noticed his auction!!


----------

